# Waverunner rental?



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Those of you "in the know" with this sort of thing, care to share where you have been able to rent a couple waverunners (Davis or Weber Co) w/out surrendering your first born?!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They are a bit pricey to rent, but actually a very reasonable way to go compared to all of the expense and hassle and storage and maintenance....of owning them. This is a buddy of mine in Spanish Fork who owns this one, i dont know that they are much different than any other, but be sure to only deal with legit registered businesses. another friend dealt with a guy out of his garage and for a very simple passenger side laydown of his Razor800 that should have nothing but $500 in paint and stickers ended up being $6,000 once they actually did an inspection to see that someone else had bent the frame, they had not inspected it previously...
These guys will deliver the toys anywhere in the state, if you want http://www.rev6sports.com/about-us


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Longgun I have a pair that you can rent for $50.00 a day. They are both Yamahas and I live in Centerville.


----------

